# y wont they breed?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

how come my P's wont breed. Theres 5 of them and theres got to be a male and a female? Is it thier size cause mine rand form 4 to 4.5".


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep yep, too small it sounds. I left porno playing when I was gone throughout the day and my p's started doing it in one WEEK!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Yep yep, too small it sounds. I left porno playing when I was gone throughout the day and my p's started doing it in one WEEK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. how big do they have to be to start breeding?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

1-1.5 yrs, and around 5-6''

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah not set in stone but around that definetly. One day you'll notice two sticking together and doing the "DANCE" or look for them starting to change colour to a really dark black, almost a romb. A trick I used to keep them breeding and breeding is this, after you've seen one of the signs that they are ready do a water change and when you do the water change make sure the water is noticbly colder than the current temp. Not extreme but a couple degrees should do the trick. This replicates rainfall which is what happens in the seasons they breed.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o ok. I cant wait to try that fake rain trick it sounds cool.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

in another breeding post a member said that in order for your pirhanas to breed you have to had purchased your rbp's from several different batches. is this true? I have one that I bought first, and 4 others that were all from the same store at the same time. I would like to know if piranha from the same batch are not going to breed.

maybe the other one, which does look different actually will help the mating

matt


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

when it comes to breeding, rbs are like rabbits.

If the conditions are right.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Yeah not set in stone but around that definetly. One day you'll notice two sticking together and doing the "DANCE" or look for them starting to change colour to a really dark black, almost a romb. A trick I used to keep them breeding and breeding is this, after you've seen one of the signs that they are ready do a water change and when you do the water change make sure the water is noticbly colder than the current temp. Not extreme but a couple degrees should do the trick. This replicates rainfall which is what happens in the seasons they breed


> most these piranhas that we have are from tank breeds, how would these little suckers know what the dry n wet season is, how would they kno what rain is? it would be different if they where caught from the amazon n brought back.. i dont understand


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mantis said:


> when it comes to breeding, rbs are like rabbits.
> 
> If the conditions are right.:nod:
> [snapback]1168202[/snapback]​


Ya no crap they dont freakin stop


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is a couple pics of them dancing the love dance.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i noticed another thing, all the breeding pictures videos etc. i seen, these piranhas took place in a gravel tank. do these piranhas breed on sand too? real curious here. cause i have sand


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes I have a very recent vid of them breeding in sand, not mine but someone elses breeding in sand.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

How old before they are in the right breeding size? Depends on what they are fed etc. 6 months, two years?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mantis said:


> 1-1.5 yrs, and around 5-6''
> 
> Patience is a virtue.:nod:
> [snapback]1166775[/snapback]​


read this


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, k thanks


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

do you mind shareing the breeding video on the sand, real curious how they set it up so that they breed, plus i heard the piranhas dont breed they are from the same batch, also if they do breed with other batch piranhas, would they ever breed with there own babys when they get older?


----------

